# Please help - sick lamb (x-post from sheep)



## Coolbreeze89 (Jan 16, 2020)

I have three, 26-day-old Barbado ewe bottle babies (triplets). They have been doing GREAT!  Taking bottles (3-5 oz) 4-5 times a day (they tell me when they’re full - i don’t press them, and I’m ok with more “grazing on the bottle” throughout the day whenever I go out to them).  They have access to coastal hay and alfalfa hay as well as Dumor medicated sheep pellets. They’ve also been out grazing with my goats, nibbling what little grass we have. Weather has been warm (Texas - 60-70s) and now wet the last 24 hours.

Last night, I noticed one of the girls didn’t drink as much, though she took the bottle with enthusiasm.  I figured she may have eaten more solid food.  This morning, again, hopped right up and fought for the bottle, but dropped off after an ounce or so.  I went back out now and she barely sipped at it.  Temp is 104.7. No runny nose or eyes.  Eyes look clear.  She didn’t seem constipated when I took her rectal temp.  I would say she’s breathing a little fast, but no obvious crackles/pneumonia sounds.  She is “sighing” with breaths.

I brought her inside so I can watch her urine/poop output and keep an eye on her.  She’s lying on her side, head up looking at me. NOT COMPLAINING which worries me.  I planned her first CDT at 1 month.  She has not been wormed. The stools I’ve seen out of the girls have been transitioning nicely from formula poop to some almost-formed balls.  I have not given any probiotic (I had posted a previous question about if this was a good idea).

Thank you!
@Baymule @Ridgetop @Sheepshape


----------



## Coolbreeze89 (Jan 16, 2020)

Update: she just peed, so definitely not dehydrated. As I’ve been sitting with her, she is breathing harder than even an hour ago.  I gave LA-200 SQ at 1ml/10kg dosing (she is 4.2kg) (she fought nicely!).  Watching her closely.  She’s taken a few sips of her bottle with encouragement (she is still on Dumor lamb milk replacer that they were originally started on by the seller - I tried switching them to whole milk+buttermilk, but they all refused to take it).


----------



## YourRabbitGirl (Jan 17, 2020)

Coolbreeze89 said:


> I have three, 26-day-old Barbado ewe bottle babies (triplets). They have been doing GREAT!  Taking bottles (3-5 oz) 4-5 times a day (they tell me when they’re full - i don’t press them, and I’m ok with more “grazing on the bottle” throughout the day whenever I go out to them).  They have access to coastal hay and alfalfa hay as well as Dumor medicated sheep pellets. They’ve also been out grazing with my goats, nibbling what little grass we have. Weather has been warm (Texas - 60-70s) and now wet the last 24 hours.
> 
> Last night, I noticed one of the girls didn’t drink as much, though she took the bottle with enthusiasm.  I figured she may have eaten more solid food.  This morning, again, hopped right up and fought for the bottle, but dropped off after an ounce or so.  I went back out now and she barely sipped at it.  Temp is 104.7. No runny nose or eyes.  Eyes look clear.  She didn’t seem constipated when I took her rectal temp.  I would say she’s breathing a little fast, but no obvious crackles/pneumonia sounds.  She is “sighing” with breaths.
> 
> ...


I think she's gonna do just fine... Please keep me posted. I think there nice... and I hope they will survive and thrive... Good luck... Have a Great Day!!


----------

